# Anyone suffer from tinnitus? (Ringing ears)



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I have this, unfortunately, brought on in part by a side effect of some medication aged just 15.

Just wondered if anyone else has tinnitus?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i have had it on and of for over 40 years.

Now it is a constant high pitched noise.

Dave p


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Addie,

My wife suffers from Cervical Spondylosis, this in turn has brought on Tinnitus.

Drew


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Unfortunately I suffer as well and there doesn't seem to be a cure for it.I think it has been brought on through working in a noisy environment for 25 years.

It does vary in severity and mostly it is manageable,but at it's worst it means a sleepless night


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Cant hear it for the wife's snoring. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Had it for 34 years in the left ear and now starting to get it in the right, it puts a new meaning to getting some peace and quiet, you just can't.

Dennis


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I ve had it in both ears for about seven years, told it was probably nerve damage due to the construction industry. I was also told my hearing was equivalent to that of a sixty year old at forty.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Surprisingly, after years of listening to Morse code through headphones I don't suffer from tinnitus.

Interesting that many sounds in nature, like bird calls, replicate Morse, it sends me mad as it never makes sense!

Incidentally, a bit off track again, but the modern malady of RSI was known over a hundred years ago as Telegraphers Elbow or Glass Wrist.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had it for over 10 years, at first I was extremely bothered by it and it was taking over my life. I faced it front on with a positive attitude and finally mastered it after a couple of years or so.
It was definately mind over matter that helped me.
You *can* come to terms with it if you really try.
Good luck.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I seem to have acquired it in the last 3-4 years.
I put it down to too much loud music when younger, too much motorsport in my middle years and latterly some [email protected]@dy noisy aeroplane.

Landyman.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

*Managing Tinnitus*

Hello Everyone,

If your tinnitus is really bothering you consider asking your GP to refer you to an ENT consultant specialising in Tinnitus management. Some hospital audiology departments and clinics have someone who can help you minimise and understand your tinnitus.

Someone I know with tinnitus now doesn't drink tea or coffee or cafinated soft drinks after 6PM and finds this helps reduce the tinnitus noise level when going to sleep.

Try to limit exposure to loud and constant noises which can "set off"your tinnitus.
Examples of these are electric drills, vacuum cleaners.Wear ear defenders or foam ear plugs when using these to reduce the noise level entering your ears.

Driving your Motorhome with the window down at speed for prolonged periods can bring on your tinnitus.
Riding a scooter or motorbike can also have this effect if the wind is rushing past your ears for sometime.
When stressed you will notice your tinnitus more.

If tinnitus is on one side lie with the other ear on the pillow.

Going to sleep to music or chat on the radio can help mask the tinnitus sounds sufficiently to let you fall asleep without being bothered by your tinnitus. If this may bother your sleeping partner, placing a small radio under your pillow set at a volume may be less distracting to them.

These are just some thoughts and opinions and cannot guarantee they will help. I am not a medic but do work in audiology with children and babies.

HTH

Chris


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Got it, hate it, stuck with it...  

Put it down to years in fabrication, on top of riding motor bikes.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I never had mine checked out until recently and did the whole ENT / MRI Scan / Hearing Therapist route and am getting some White Noise Generators for when it gets bad.

It's been very good to me through my teenage years but in March I went to a loud bar (normally I avoid loud places or wear earplugs) and it set it off worse then I've ever had it.

Dreading getting older because no doubt it will get worse and I won't be able to 'sit and relax' like most older people seem to!

I'd swap it for any type of 'physical' pain, or loss of a limb etc but you can't choose the hand you are dealt! I'm sure there are pleanty of people who would like to swap with me.

Mine is a high pitched whistle, exactly the same noise a Sky + box makes or an old cathode TV on mute, if anyone has one!


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Mine started last December, visited doctor, they said it should clear up. Went back in January to docs and they referred me to ENT Specialist at hospital. When I saw them they were interested in any medication I was taking, (I use a nasal spray and take vitamin tablets) thats all. 
I have since seen the tinnitus management specialist and they recommended listening to soft music/relaxing sounds if problems with trying to get to sleep. To be honest, the noise annoys me more at other times, like now argghh!!!! its really loud. Severity of the noise does vary. Don't know what has caused it. I just try and ignore it but it is worse when I am in a quiet environment, which is annoying. I have a follow up appointment with ENT in November. 

Pepandspice.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It would have been easier to ask who has NOT got tinnitus. Just get on with it and ignore it.

Andy


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I developed Menieres disease back in 1994, I lost a lot of my hearing in my left ear which my brain replaced as very loud tinitus (ta very much). At the moment I'm in remmision with the disease but the noise goes on, I can put up with it because I've had to, I have no choice. My advise is to listen to some thing else and ignore the noises, _do not dwell on them _and you can make them dissappear. Like my disease there is no cure so accept it as normal.
Some of the advise given about staying away from other loud noises is very relevent they do make it much worse, go to bed with some music in your ears ..... it helps me...

Keith


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> It would have been easier to ask who has NOT got tinnitus. Just get on with it and ignore it.
> 
> Andy


ignore it !!! That would be nice, maybe if you have a minor case this is possible. 
I had it since an accident at work with a firearm along with loss of mid range hearing. 
It is usually a bit louder than the TV or peoples voices so very hard to ignore. 
Mine caused all sorts of problems, mainly sleepless nights but eventually after avoiding medication for a long time I gave in. 
I was prescribed "dosulepin" but not taken throughout the day as it usually is, I take my full dose a couple of hours before bedtime and it changed my life. 
It is an antidepressant often used for head injuries and certainly worked for me.

James


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tinnitus*

Not sure if I have it but every now and then I can hear what sounds like an engine humming away, mostly I hear it at night or first thing in the morning, I've even gone outside to see if some one has parked outside our house with the engine running :roll: 
Chris


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Surprised more people don't have it!

Certainly nobody has heard of it usually until you've got it at which point it is too late! :-(


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have it as aside effect from My Chemo treatment Mine is very high Pitched.
I didnt think there was a cure for it so just put up with it.
Seems like we could start a club :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Mine sort of crept up on me, there's about 4 different sounds now. I have gotton used to it and I put it down to many years sat in front of a base amplifier and laterly when involved in fast draw competitions and being "blown out of banks and saloons " whilst on the shows.
Interesting though as I usually have the TV on "sleep" till I drop off....now I know why.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*ringing*

look up bowen therapy worked wonders for my father in law
ann


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Like Blackbirdbiker I have meniers, I have lost about 75% hearing in my left ear, and the tinitus is a weird wooshing sound. You just learn to ignore it.
bill.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Pardon?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't hear you for that blasted pneumatic drill!


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Got mine in the army.
First firing the 303 Lee Enfield rifle, then onto the .50 Browning MG on the range in Otterburn. Can you believe that it was mounted in a corrugated tin hut! Then onto finishing school firstly in Germany firing the 105 mm gun on a Centurion tank and then the 75 mm gun on the Saladin armoured car in Aden. Ear defenders??? Health & Safety??? Wos that? :wink:


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Minor irritation became a continuous high pitched squeal about 20 months ago - cause not known. GP, ENT Consultant, MRI etc.

As I was also found to have high frequeny hearing loss I now have a pair of hearing aids. They haven't cured the problem, but they have gone a long way towards making the noise bearable - to the point where I am often able to ignore it altogether.

Background music at key times also helps - especially last thing at night and first thing in the morning.

Still occasions where it is unbearable, but my experience is that it can be managed up to a point.

Korky


----------



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

Had mine for nearly two years. Drives me nuts some days as there is no release from it. I can really understand people getting suicidal about it. Never any peace or quiet. You cant enjoy any quiet vista or low music cause of the racket.

Mine is pulsatile tinnitus. A loud whooshing noise in the left ear, in time with the heart beat. Caused by loss of mid range hearing from shooting and workshop noise without ear defenders. Often made worse by certain foods, fruits, salt, processed foods etc. Eating is pretty bland now. Very depressing.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Addie said:


> Mine is a high pitched whistle, exactly the same noise a Sky + box makes or an old cathode TV on mute, if anyone has one!


Just like mine then. I think I was born with it or got it at a really young age. Also lost my balance function in the same ear as the tinnitus.

Since I've had it all my life I am kind of used to it...


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yep!  

had it for years, and also noise induced hearing loss, nihl. 

In case anyone isn't aware it is a consequence of cumulative exposure, so while you maybe free of it at the moment whilst in a noisy environment - it will get you in the end! Although it can also be gained from a one-off exposure to a noisy event or illness.

it's a whooshing noise that is as a consequence of the brain attempting to fill in missing sounds. As you age you lose frequencies from your audible threshold, i.e. you get deaf. The worse your age related deafness gets the worse your tinnitus gets - it's a vicious circle.

There's no cure. But there are some ways to reduce the pain, gingko boloba is said to help (I've not noticed any difference) as an extreme I've been told of people resorting to surgery to sever the auditory nerve - the result of which is immediate total irreversible deafness, that in some cases makes no difference to the tinnitus - but has ended all other sound options. 

I've got an appointment with the nurse tomorrow to have my ears syringed as they've got a bit waxed up, which is making it all a bit worse. Sadly the waxing up happens because I always wear earplugs when on the bike. Then wearing the earplugs also means I can't hear anything, obviously, and as a consequence of that my tinnitus gets worse arghhhhhhhhh!!!!!

But I'll be buggered if I'm stopping from riding my bikes :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Had it for years always assumed it was caused by Motorcycling, playing with assorted I.C. engines, Aeroplanes and visiting noisy manufacturing environments.

Also got Spondylitis following a tail end shunt but never as Drew suggested connected Tinitus with Spondylitis.

Steve


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Mine is down to .303 Lee Enfield rifles, 105mm Centurion tank guns, firing a .50 Browning machine guns from a corrugated tin hut and various other bits of ordnance. 8O 8O That's the army for you!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Never had a motorbike or fired noisy guns, there again I never avoided loud noises. So why do I have Tinitus? It does not matter really I guess, I just have it.
The different ways that it can realise itself is evident on this thread; in my case it is a sharp piercing sound that can at times be louder than the main focus of my listenitng.
The only way that I can explain the effect; its like taking two asprins, they can make the same noise in your ears.
Just like most but not all others, there are times when either I forget I have it, or it just ain't there.
If I can forget it, I wonder if hypnosis could get rid of it?
Alan


----------

